# Uh oh - I broke my TTRS - help URGENT!!



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

So driving home in the wet my car has come up with the following error codes.. I called audi assist - I locked/unlocked my car 4 times to reset incase it was a fault code that could be fixed, engine light and EPC light have remained on... Crap!!!!! Help me please??? It's going to audi first thing in the morning!! I wasn't thrashing her either - was playing but not abusing..

























Any ideas?? I hope baby RS is okay - think I'll have to get an RS5 out of them tomorrow as a loan car...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

What were you doing when the codes popped up? Here's where a VAG-COM cable would come in handy.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Marty said:


> What were you doing when the codes popped up? Here's where a VAG-COM cable would come in handy.


Pulling into a petrol station.. Like I said I was playing with the car but not thrashing/abusing her. 

On way to Audi soon - will keep you updated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

I had a similar problem with my A4 where spurious error codes kept popping up. There was an electronic component that needed replacing, as far as I understand it caused spikes in the electrical system and the computer interpreted these as errors in various systems. So no systems were failing, just the one component. I can't remember the name of it but after it was replaced things went back to normal. This could be a similar situation.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

StefanP said:


> I had a similar problem with my A4 where spurious error codes kept popping up. There was an electronic component that needed replacing, as far as I understand it caused spikes in the electrical system and the computer interpreted these as errors in various systems. So no systems were failing, just the one component. I can't remember the name of it but after it was replaced things went back to normal. This could be a similar situation.


Thanks.

Hmm I certainly hope it's nothing big - I'm more worried something is broken as at the time I was having a bit of fun with it, although it came on just after as I was pulling into a petrol station - an RS car should be able to cope with this though..

I've just taken it into Audi - they've assured me that everything will be fine on the car and they'll make sure it is fixed. At this stage I may have it back tomorrow but they'll keep me posted. Luckily my mate who sold me the car looked after it and came down (he's very senior there and holds a lot of weighting around the place) - he spoke to the service managers and has explained the situation to them with me. Maybe that will help to make sure they do a good job on the car.... 

They gave me an A3 2.0TDI... It's not bad but it's no TTRS


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Update: apparently there was a fault in the accelerator pedal or something like that.... Not sure what that means but yeah... It's getting fixed so nothing too serious thank god!!!!!!!!!!!

On the plus - they're doing nitrogen in my tyres for me for free - winning!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

joshsmith said:


> Update: apparently there was a fault in the accelerator pedal or something like that.... Not sure what that means but yeah... It's getting fixed so nothing too serious thank god!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> On the plus - they're doing nitrogen in my tyres for me for free - winning!



Glad to hear it was nothing major. These are drive by wire (no throttle cable), so there's a sensor at the accelerator pedal, which then reports to the ECU how much throttle to give, and then that tells the throttle body how far to open. EPC actually stands for 'electronic pedal control', from what I have seen. This system makes it easier to modulate traction control systems and all that, but there is the element of additional sensors/electronics involved.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

gt2437 said:


> Glad to hear it was nothing major. These are drive by wire (no throttle cable), so there's a sensor at the accelerator pedal, which then reports to the ECU how much throttle to give, and then that tells the throttle body how far to open. EPC actually stands for 'electronic pedal control', from what I have seen. This system makes it easier to modulate traction control systems and all that, but there is the element of additional sensors/electronics involved.


Mate that is pretty much bang on.. Basically the car was measuring the throttle wrong - which makes sense because sometimes it would overrev and sometmies it would stall (me thinking I'm a spastic driver at times..) Whole new accelerator pedal and module coming today so car will be ready either tonight or first thing in the morning. 

Thanks for your help - I'll keep you posted with how it goes when she comes back.. I miss her!!!!!!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Good to hear ... BTW, EPC stands for Engine Power Control


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Baby is back!!!!

Oh how I have missed theee!! It's actually never driven as good as it has now, mcuh easier and less jumpy and weird in it's throttle response. Really happy!

Nitrogen in tyres make 0 difference except green valves caps make c*nts know I'm serious hahaha. :laugh:


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

joshsmith said:


> Baby is back!!!!
> 
> Oh how I have missed theee!! It's actually never driven as good as it has now, mcuh easier and less jumpy and weird in it's throttle response. Really happy!
> 
> Nitrogen in tyres make 0 difference except green valves caps make c*nts know I'm serious hahaha. :laugh:


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Nitrogen in tyres make 0 difference except green valves caps make c*nts know I'm serious hahaha. :laugh:


If you want classy valve stem covers, you might want to consider these:
http://www.audi-collection.com/Vehicle-accessories/A3/Valve-stem-covers-with-Audi-logo. They're a bit pricey, but very well made.


----------

